# -



## jw (Oct 27, 2005)

-


----------



## Arch2k (Oct 27, 2005)

I voted "sometimes", but I really did it just to give you a hard time.

THE SITE LOOKS GREAT JOSH!!


----------



## fredtgreco (Oct 27, 2005)

Looks good to me.


----------



## bond-servant (Oct 27, 2005)

excellent!

'k,... ready to read the articles now! :bigsmile:


----------



## Puddleglum (Oct 28, 2005)

I like it. Good job!


----------



## Presbyrino (Oct 28, 2005)

Looks good!

Simple, Succinct, & Sufficient, is always good. Look at what it has done for Google.

I realize that you are still working on the site, but one piece of advice I would offer is not to have dead links on your site or links to pages that are "Under Construction" when you are ready for prime-time.

You may also want to look into using CityDesk. It is a content management software tool for websites. They have a free starter addition. I've heard a lot of good things about it. 

My


----------



## matt01 (Oct 28, 2005)

It is ok.


----------



## alwaysreforming (Oct 28, 2005)

I like it. The shadowing around the letters makes it easier to read. The ONLY problem I see is that the word "now" in the subtitle is hard to decipher.


----------



## Herald (Oct 29, 2005)

I like, therefore it is.


----------

